# Did I clipper burn him?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think so... I think your Neosporine plan is good. (_whispering_: I think I did the same thing.)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've used the Aloe vera after sunburn gel stuff before, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup, I think you did........we have all done it too! The way it looks, I think you are not stretching her skin tight enough, so next time make sure you pull the skin taunt, and also are holding the clippers with the blade flat, but gently..... I've been doing Molly for over a year now and I still will occasionaly clipper burn her! I just use a baby wipe to keep it clean til it fades/heals ( she has pink skin, white hair, so it really shows) 

I wish the manufacturers would make a small clipper with changeable blades for our 'smaller' poodles faces. It's so hard to get a nice clean face with a regular sized clipper, and all the small trimmers have #30 or #40 blades on them ....it sure would be nice to have a small clipper or trimmer that you could use with a #10 or #15 blade on it wouldn't it???????????....


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with MollyMuiMa. Yup you did but don't sweat it, we all do it at times. Especially when using a short blade. Like she said pull the skin nice and tight, don't worry about making the dog look weird while you do pull it nice and right. You can even slip you finger in his mouth to pull it real nice and tight for around the lip and cheek area. I love Espree's line they have aftershave and a special lotion and aloe Vera gel you can apply to help sooth after clipper burn. I like the lotion the best. 


Oh and MollyMuiMa, have you ever thought of getting a 7/8 or 5/8 wide blade? They are great for smaller faces and about the length of a 15 blade. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I agree with MollyMuiMa. Yup you did but don't sweat it, we all do it at times. Especially when using a short blade. Like she said pull the skin nice and tight, don't worry about making the dog look weird while you do pull it nice and right. You can even slip you finger in his mouth to pull it real nice and tight for around the lip and cheek area. I love Espree's line they have aftershave and a special lotion and aloe Vera gel you can apply to help sooth after clipper burn. I like the lotion the best.
> 
> 
> Oh and MollyMuiMa, have you ever thought of getting a 7/8 or 5/8 wide blade? They are great for smaller faces and about the length of a 15 blade.
> ...


Actually using my trimmer with the #30 on her face and feet now, and since I pretty much know her 'difficult' places, I take my time and don't burn her much anymore! My trimmer came with a narrow width blade but I rarely use it as it seems to catch and nick the webbing in her feet!
I did her today without a single nick or burn....happy happy! haha!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

It also helps to always bathe after clipping; sort of soothes the close shave. With really sensitive dogs, I apply lotion afterwards. I'm bad, I just use whatever I have on hand--- goat's milk lotion is a favorite. My dog's aren't big lickers, though. I suppose you already know to constantly check that your blade isn't getting too hot... Some dogs are much more sensitive to a hot blade than other dogs. The good news is every time you groom your dog you will get better at it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We've all been there. Neosporin will help. Make sure in the future that you check to see if your blade is getting hot. Many of us keep a ceramic tile around to cool the blades that have gotten too hot. It is also useful to have a spare blade that you can switch out to so that you can keep working. One other thing you want to make sure of is that the front edge of the blade is parallel to to skin or pointing slightly away from the skin. This way it won't dig in.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I've thought about clipping my own poodle and grinding his nails. I've a friend that's a groomer (who grooms Khaos as a "mini-poo" so i don't pay as much...who will teach me - but you know what??? I'm just plain scared. I watch Khaos at the groomer and he has no problem with being worked on, he loves the attention - especially the brushing - I even have clippers from when I was sure I'd clip my Shiztu - epic fail there too. I think they're going in the next garage sale.:afraid:


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I was (and still am!) feeling pretty bad about this whole thing. 

The boyfriend and I took Wesley to the vet yesterday soon after my posting this just to be safe. 

A prescription for Cephelexin and some topical wipes (Duoxo something with a 'C'), both twice a day, was given. 

As well as a cone of shame so he can't scratch or rub the area. 

I knew about checking to make sure the clippers weren't getting hot, so we did take this whole process pretty slowly - I never ran them for more then five or six minutes at a time before shutting them down for the same amount of time so I could praise and treat Wes (who was being AWESOME through the whole thing) as they cooled. 

As others said what I'm going to assume is that I didn't have his skin tight enough or the clipper at the right angle...something I am going to have to really e careful with in the future! 

BUT we all have to start somewhere, and to learn sometime a mistake or two has to be made. 

Still...it doesn't mean I don't feel awful about it...and Wesley's horribly cold shoulder and accusing looks aren't helping! LOL

Currently he's napping on the bed behind me in his cone, looking very cute but pathetic.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Believe me we have all felt awful when this has happened to us! We would be surprised if we didn't, right?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

⬆ Dito! It's probably Douxo Calm that they gave you. The shampoo form is what the dermatologist had me get for Killa's skin problems. Haven't used it yet but it has amazing reviews on amazon. You can also help cooling blades by getting a bottle of Cool Care. Any beauty supply store that sells clippers will have it. Hope he heals quickly, and thankfully dogs are quick to forgive . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

